# EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION in awt.dll



## hel800 (20. Feb 2004)

Hallo,

Ich bin Anfänger im Java programmieren. Bisher hat auch immer alles gut geklappt. Allerdings habe ich jetzt mit awt und Swing angefangen und da gibt mir mein Rechner immer so eine komische Ausnahme zurück. Ich habe bspw. einen Frame mit einem Button, dazu importiere ich java.awt.* ; und java.awt.event.* ;. Compilieren geht ohne Fehler, aber wenn ich ausführe, kommt folgendes:

An unexpected exception has been detected in native code outside the VM.
Unexpected Signal : EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) occurred at PC=0x2CF4B3D
Function=AWTIsHeadless+0x17AD
Library=C:\Programme\JDK\jdk\jre\bin\awt.dll

Current Java thread:
	at sun.awt.windows.WToolkit.init(Native Method)
	at sun.awt.windows.WToolkit.run(WToolkit.java:231)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:534)

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x00406000 	C:\PROGRA~1\JDK\jdk\bin\java.exe
0x77F40000 - 0x77FEE000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdll.dll
0x77E40000 - 0x77F38000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
....... usw...

 The exception above was detected in native code outside the VM
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.4.2_02-b03 mixed mode)

Habe schon ein anderes SDK ausprobiert, aber nun weiß ich nicht was ich noch machen soll, sobald also awt ins Spiel kommt streikt er.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tip geben. Thx. ???:L  ???:L


----------



## kingsteff (20. Feb 2004)

versuch mal :

1. alle .class files löschen und nochmals kompilieren
2. alle jdk's und sdk's die und auf dem rechenr hast runterschmeissen und neustes jsdk von http://java.sun.com
    installieren.


viel glück

kingsteff


----------



## hel800 (22. Feb 2004)

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Tipps! Habe beides ausprobiert, jedoch ergab es keine Änderung. Ich hatte einen Editor benutzt zum programmieren, der auf die java.exe zugegriffen hat. Nun habe ich direkt in der Eingabeaufforderung kompiliert und ausgeführt, dann hat ers gemacht. Lag das Problem offensichtlich am Editor.


----------

